
Positive Lexicography – List of untranslatable words from other languages - cromulent
https://hifisamurai.github.io/lexicography/
======
Festro
This is always oversold as 'untranslateable', when it just means 'can be
translated, but not in a single word'.

Really nicely presented though! :P

